# sleep before 12am



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

i shall try to sleep before 12 am my current sleeping pattern is between 2-3am.

wish me luck:idea


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

lol, same here. i'm gonna try to do that too. make me accountable plz


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

same here! Well I'm trying to sleep AT 12am. My sleep schedule is so screwed up


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm going to try to do that too,
ILL START TODAY lol
So i have to sleep within and hour and 10 minutess...alrighhhtttt


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm still failing. I just can't get up in the morning. No matter what I wake up after 11am. My body is ****ing hopeless.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

I tried to start yesterday but I ended up falling asleep at 1 AM, which is better than my usual 2-3 AM bedtime, but I was kind of shooting for something lower. Oh well, one step at a time.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

12:10 am...

why must I suck at everything I attempt? :bash


----------



## VC132 (Sep 1, 2010)

Twelve Keyz said:


> 12:10 am...
> 
> why must I suck at everything I attempt? :bash


agreed, insomnia setting in again. whippin out the benedryl.


----------



## Gunter (Aug 24, 2011)

Its The Summer That Does It To Me. No School so the schedule just flip flops.

I am Posting This At 2:59 Central Time...

My Goal For The Rest Of The Week Sleep Before 12 am


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

4 AM... if this had a score it would be in the negatives.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Good luck! And me too. My typical bedtime is 3am-5am..I've wasted 2 months of my summer with this, and July is right around the corner . The worst part is that I HATE how fast the summer daytime goes due to me staying up so late.If I can get in the bed by 12 or 1am,or even earlier, then I would be happy.


----------



## Xmsbby (Aug 7, 2008)

That's me when I'm in school. But since classes ended, I've been sleeping at like 11 or 12, n getting my 8 hrs on most days


----------



## BlueBoo (Mar 21, 2012)

I try but it's so hard for me to do :S


----------



## MoonlightSky (Mar 24, 2012)

I can't imagine sleeping any earlier than 4am. D:


----------



## CristianNC (Jun 24, 2012)

I think I'll try to this too. I hate my summer break sleeping pattern, 3 or 4 am untill 2 pm.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

HA. I am working on trying to stay awake past 7 PM. But without any friends or a job to go to. There's just nothing to do but sleep.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

man this is so difficult. I never fall asleep :bash. Maybe i'm better off just going to bed at 4am again.


----------



## Flame Sixtyone (Aug 27, 2009)

MoonlightSky said:


> I can't imagine sleeping any earlier than 4am. D:


When do you wake up?


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

Good luck. I don't have a sleeping pattern at all, if I miss a nights sleep I sleep during the day, it's been like that for years. Need to fix that in the next two weeks.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

That's a good goal, I should try to do that too, I'm just very preoccupied though. Good luck!


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

Its already past 3 am ..I will try it from tomorrow onwards ..


----------



## Vickyy (Jul 25, 2012)

I need to do this too! 1:30AM now... not looking too good so far xD


----------



## marokji (Aug 4, 2012)

here's a tip, masturbate


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Im a bit of an insomniac, but I've been trying to fix that lately. Today, however, I have failed.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

It's on and off for me 1 day sleep 11pm next 12:30


----------

